# My First RIG Part 2



## TheHack (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Guys 

I've started my second Part of my Thread 

Part 1:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155127


So i've enough Money ^^ to buy my Shopping list ,which contains so far:

CPU:AMD FX-8120
MoBo: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
RAM:16GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600Mhz
And the H80 CPU Cooler


----------



## TheHack (Aug 8, 2012)

Its Christmas ???? 

Santa fulfilled my list of presents 







However, now I am afraid that my PSU couldn't support all those Parts......
Guys what do u Think?

R 800 Watts enough?


----------



## TheHack (Aug 8, 2012)

Here some few new Pics =D


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 8, 2012)

800w is fine.


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol i like the fact that everyone recommend you Intel's 2500k(in part one) and you bought faildozer haha
Still I would love to see the final product


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 8, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Lol i like the fact that everyone recommend you Intel's 2500k(in part one) and you bought faildozer haha
> Still I would love to see the final product



Heh, BD isn't as bad as people make it out to be. I built a system for my cousin with the FX 6200. It wasn't bad at all compared to my 2600k.


----------



## TheHack (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Popcorn Machine 4the fast answer^^


Yeah many guys said that i should buy Intel but i wannaaa try the BD.....If the BD is crap(but i don't thing so^^) i will buy Intel.


----------



## Evolved (Aug 8, 2012)

I cringed when I saw a Sabertooth board and AMD FX 8...


----------



## TheHack (Aug 8, 2012)

why?


----------



## baggpipes (Aug 8, 2012)

Evolved said:


> I cringed when I saw a Sabertooth board and AMD FX 8...



Douche bagg.... Some people dont like to spend alot of money so they can they got big e-peen.....


----------



## Rowsol (Aug 8, 2012)

AMD FX, why god why???  Still better than mine


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like your going to have a great system there.  Don't let people discourage you on your choice. We all have opinions. You will see that you will have a pretty nice rig there when your done.


----------



## Evolved (Aug 9, 2012)

baggpipes said:


> Douche bagg.... Some people dont like to *spend alot of money* so they can they got *big e-peen*.....



Nice insults!

An i5 3570k is only $60 more. And it's a far more superior CPU. (Or even an i5 2500K, only $50 more).
An equivalent board in Z77 (Asus P8Z77-V Pro) is only $20 more from a 990X Sabertooth.

So overall, $80 more for a system that's 100x better?
Is saving $80 really worth the inferior performance?

Please, unless you have something educated to say... just don't say anything at all.

An AMD Phenom X4 965 is a better CPU than an 8-Core Bulldozer and it costs less.
There is literally no justification in buying ANY AMD CPU's, unless you're building it for less than $800.

Or for an HTPC. Even then... Intel builds vs. an equivalent AMD build (Intel being $20 to $50 more); Intel always wins.


----------



## TheHack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Mad Shot ^^ i also thought like that......

Sure everyone said ,,UHH UHH buy Intel`` But i won't i like AMD and also their Products...
AND im always happy with this Products.


----------



## TheHack (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey m8s 

2day was the great wedding everything cames ogether and..... it works =D 

Windows said:





Moaaaaar Pics will follow ^^


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a better HDD and all is good, do not listen to all those intel fanboys...... aslong temps are ok and Rig runs as expected everything is OK

Rig is nice... but why didn´t you bought the Crosshair ? dooh


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 31, 2012)

Evolved said:


> Nice insults!
> 
> An i5 3570k is only $60 more. And it's a far more superior CPU. (Or even an i5 2500K, only $50 more).
> An equivalent board in Z77 (Asus P8Z77-V Pro) is only $20 more from a 990X Sabertooth.
> ...



let ppl buy what the wan´t ........ 
and by your educated answer it´s seems like you read em down from some sort of intel strategy paper.......... 
and a 965 or 955(i own in my second rig) is from my oppinion not faster ....... 

@op sorry for that but i hate ppl trying to change ppls mind by given such a useless post

nerd


----------



## D007 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol I love how people can turn any thread into a fanboy war.. XD You have a nice rig..
Be happy with it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2012)

amazing rig  ... i'll be upgrading my FX 4100 to a FX 8120 soon 

Edit: 800W is more than enough


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank's for the nice feedback ^^ 

@n0tiert 
sure the Temps r good (with the H80 they HAVE TO)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 3, 2012)

He never said that this was a gaming rig. If he is doing anything that uses all 8 threads, it's a perfectly good processor. There is nothing wrong with an FX processor. It's not like it can't play games, and just because it is a little slower at single threaded tasks does not mean it is a bad CPU. All in all, I don't think that the he will be disappointed with it. I'm willing to bet that the FX chip is better at virtualization than a lot of skt1155 chips while still letting you overclock. (I was split between FX and the 3820 for that reason, because skt1155 wouldn't offer VT-d on a K edition chip, where FX and SB-E did.)

So don't bash people for preference. I'm sure he has his reasons. It's not like he is buying a Pentium or Sempron.


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Omg

right after posting my last reply i got an complete crash with a really freaky sound. like

GRRRRRRRRRRRBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBRRRRRRR___________BRRRRR

so ive rebooted my PC and BAM Core temp said 

Core 0
192°C 
Core 1
32°C
Core 2
32°C
Core 3
32°C
Core 4
32°C
Core 5
32°C
Core 6
32°C
Core 7
32°C

30Minutes l8r is only Core 4 on 192°C
and again 30Minutes l8r is Core 2 on 255°C 
so i dont really iderstand why only 1 Core is  so overheaten...... and other Toolz like The ASUS AI Suite or the ASUS Thermal Radar always said CPU:15-40°C so should i trust on the ThermalRadar or should i trust CoreTemp?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 3, 2012)

Is the system stable after the crash?

One core getting hot like that is very odd.

I would check the temps using other tools like RealTemp or SpeedFan.


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Jep its looks stable 

next check with RealTemp 
thanks Popcorn ^^


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Epic Fail xD

Real Temp doesn't support the FX ^^


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

TheHack said:


> Omg
> 
> right after posting my last reply i got an complete crash with a really freaky sound. like
> 
> ...



i had the same problem with coretemp on my FX 4100 when i was 4.2GHz it said my temp was 255c   now i use blackbox or HWinfo


----------



## Frenzic (Sep 3, 2012)

TheHack said:


> Epic Fail xD
> 
> Real Temp doesn't support the FX ^^



I was about to post Real Temp is more for Intel, try Aida64, the new one is full of sensor info, voltage, temps etc and in my experience, very accurate. Also Open Hardware Monitor is a quality free program


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

SpeedFan Works =D


46°C stable hmm


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i had the same problem with coretemp on my FX 4100 when i was 4.2GHz it said my temp was 255c   now i use blackbox or HWinfo


 so im not alone with this i call it ´´BUG`` ^^


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's one Pic which shows the Act. Temps


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

yea i think its because a lot of programs don't fully support FX

Edit: with an H80 you can easily hit 4.8GHz


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> Edit: with an H80 you can easily hit 4.8GHz


 Jep i Know but i was so Confused about this BUG......

so now its time 2 Push that biatch


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 3, 2012)

TheHack said:


> Jep i Know but i was so Confused about this BUG......
> 
> so now its time 2 Push that biatch



can't till i finally upgrade my a** rig


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you ever find the source of the noise you mentioned?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 3, 2012)

Glad it's stable and temp reading is spurious.


----------



## TheHack (Sep 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> Did you ever find the source of the noise you mentioned?



Nope but last year i had the same problem with my old PC but i didnt catch the source.....

just hope that it wouldn't come back ^^


----------



## TheHack (Sep 4, 2012)

2 day arrived my new mouse

The Cyborg R.A.T³
 its a really nice mouse with an crazy DPI rate ^^


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 6, 2012)

Get a HDD , instead of a fancy mouse 

what about that noise, did ya figured out or located it somewhere ?

what is the temp on load (eg 1 hour bf3) ?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2012)

I love how people try to force the opinion that Intel is the only way to build a rig. Glad to see your rig is up and running got any pics of it in the case?


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I love how people try to force the opinion that Intel is the only way to build a rig. Glad to see your rig is up and running got any pics of it in the case?



WORD Bro !

yeeeah mee too, i have given him a camera, might still at the RTFM point  



We want Pictures Dude !!!!!!!!!!!
(else everybody can say i have diz , that ) 


hahaha


----------



## TheHack (Sep 6, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> Get a HDD , instead of a fancy mouse
> 
> what about that noise, did ya figured out or located it somewhere ?
> 
> what is the temp on load (eg 1 hour bf3) ?



The Temps (tested with ycruncher) 100% Load
36°C MAX

It's F***ing awesome =D

and Some Pics will follow but @ first i've to install my new LED's ^^


----------



## TheHack (Sep 6, 2012)

Next week i will buy me a SSD......
But which one should i choose?
There R so many of them...
I need it for WIndows and games like BF3... so 128GB should be enough!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2012)

corsair sandforce 120GB without a doubt


----------



## TheHack (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG hey m8s....

I think I've found the source of that Noice and that crashes...Its my HDD....
The Spinpoint F3 is the Source... 2 Friends have the same Problem and.... they also have the Spinpoint.
So now i've bought a 500GB Seagate HDD and IT RUNS no problems,Lags or things like that maybe its a problem on the Spinpoint Series? 

Soo after my Holidays, i will FINALLY buy me a SSD  and Maybe a second HD6970 and use the crossfire Option...


C YA ON THA BATTLEFIELD M8'S


----------



## NHKS (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats on your RIG!(could do with better pics).. take good care of it.. 

Spinpoint F3 is among the better performing HDDs and I guess reliability is not an issue with it, generally.. 

as for SSD, I would prefer any among Intel, Samsung, Corsair, Crucial & Kingston(hyperX)...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2012)

:d


----------



## TheHack (Jan 18, 2013)

*UPDATE*

Yeah im Back and i've something new ^^
Finally i bought a SSD  
Mooooaaaar Pics will follow 
But atm I've to concentrate me on school ^^


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 18, 2013)

TheHack said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Yeah im Back and i've something new ^^
> Finally i bought a SSD
> ...



nice


----------



## TheHack (Jan 18, 2013)

Bäääm 






Looks Good


----------

